# ABGA Teat Structure?



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a commercial herd of boers and some mixed breeds. Last year we bred using a 98% ABGA registered purebred buck and I'm contemplating registering a few of the doe kids at 50%. The best kid has a questionable teat structure. We don't show and aren't selling show kids but people around here still like to own registered goats. She is 2+2 but one of the rear teats has what I would call a spur on it. I did take a look at the teat structure chart on ABGA and it seems to be allowable but I want to make sure the doe will be able to nurse twins well. See photos below.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are seperate so look acceptable to me. Does the one have an orifice?
I have a couple does with 1:2 and no orifice in one; kids find out which ones function & which ones dont real quick.
Is pic #3 your question? If there is no orifice on that spur it is technically not a teat.

Beautiful doe!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

First of all, I think that would pass inspection.
Second, you can register her even if it didn't. Some people wouldn't register females that wouldn't pass, but that is their own thing, not ABGA's. 
The rules are for the show ring and are a guideline otherwise. For example, I am sure their are does that would pass for the show ring that would have a hard time raising twins, and does that have three functional teats on each side and raise twins without problem.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

*thanks*

Yes, all three of the first photos are the same side but photo #3 shows it the best. Best I can tell, that spur does not have an orifice. The two teats definitely do have orifices (and then she has two clean on the other side, not pictured, that have orifices.)

Great - I think I'm going to go ahead and register her, and two others! They are not as heavy bodied/boned as some of the big producers out there but I still think they are good boers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, she is OK


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks okay to me If you are still concerned check out the ABGA Teat Chart I posted the link below 
http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------

